# [S] Evolution nicht mehr auf Deutsch

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe Evolution mit:

```
 mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1:2.0  USE="crypt gstreamer ldap networkmanager ssl (-clutter) -connman -kerberos -python" 0 kB

```

installiert. Leider öffnet es sich nur in Englisch. Die sonstigen Gnome Programme sind in Deutsch. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?Last edited by Tinitus on Tue Sep 17, 2013 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Es ist wahrscheinlich ein Bug in evolution-2.32.3-r1

Siehe zb https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481390

oder auch im http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21290/evolution-pl-tzlich-in-englisch-wie-bekomme-es-wieder-in-deutsch.html

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

Lösung ist zunächst folgende:

```

ln -s /usr/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/evolution-2.32.mo /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/evolution-2.32.mo

ln -s /usr/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/evolution-data-server-2.32.mo /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/evolution-data-server-2.32.mo

```

----------

